# Αντίστροφο σαιξπηρικό



## sarant (Oct 18, 2017)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς μετάφραση από τα ελληνικά στα αγγλικά, αλλά αναζητώ ένα σαιξπηρικό χωρίο, που το έχω μεταφρασμένο στα ελληνικά, ίσως όχι πιστά, και θα ήθελα να το έβρισκα στο πρωτοτυπο.

Γράφει σε ένα χρονογράφημα της δεκαετίας 1950 ο Βάρναλης για δυο μπράβους:

Δύο αδερφάκια ―όπουλοι, το «άνθος των αρετών κι η κορυφή του θαύματος» που θα ’λεγε ο Σαίξπηρ, ο «αφρός του μαλαμάτου» που θα λεγε το μανιάτικο μοιρολόγι....

Μάλλον έχει υπόψη του τη μετάφραση του Ρώτα αλλά καθώς οι λέξεις είναι πολύ κοινές δεν μπόρεσα να βρω το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο.

Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## Neikos (Oct 18, 2017)

Ολόκληρη η φράση δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει, πάντως η κορυφή του θαύματος υπάρχει στην σκηνή Α, πράξη 3η της Τρικυμίας, στη μετάφραση του Πολυλά :

ΦΕΡΔΙΝΆΝΔΟΣ: Αξιοθαύμαστη Μιράντα! αλήθεια η κορυφή του θαύματος! που αξίζεις ό,τι ακριβό έχει ο κόσμος!


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2017)

Ο Ρώτας, και αυτό της 3ης πράξης («Admired Miranda! / Indeed the top of admiration, worth / What’s dearest to th' world!») και το άλλο στην 5η («A most high miracle!») τα αποδίδει με το «θαύμα των θαυμάτων».


----------



## sarant (Oct 18, 2017)

Μπράβο, το βρήκατε, τουλάχιστον κατά το ήμισυ. Έχει πολλά από την Τρικυμία, του άρεσε φαίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2017)

Στην Τρικυμία δεν έχουμε και τα δύο άσπονδα αδέλφια, τον Πρόσπερο και τον Αντόνιο; Άρα δικαιολογείται και το σχόλιο του Βάρναλη να είναι ειρωνικό.


----------



## sarant (Oct 18, 2017)

Πολύ σωστά! 
(Όλα τα βρίσκει αυτό το φόρουμ!)


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2017)

Neikos said:


> ... Αξιοθαύμαστη Μιράντα! αλήθεια η κορυφή του θαύματος! που αξίζεις ό,τι ακριβό έχει ο κόσμος!



*Μιράντα
*_Αξιοθαύμαστη Μιράντα! Αλήθεια η κορυφή __του θαύματος! 
Όπου αξίζεις ό,τι ακριβό ‘χει __ο κόσμος!_​Σαίξπηρ «Τρικυμία» (μετάφραση Πολυλά)​
Εδώ στη θαλασσόδαρτη του κόσμου αυτού ερημία
με ξέβρασε αναπάντεχα τρισάγρια τρικυμία,
δος μου λιμάνι απόσκεπο, βόηθα με πάντα πάντα,
Χερουβική Μιράντα!​
Δος μου το χέρι σου και μη με παρατάς μονάχο,
την αρμονία του Άριελ κάμε οδηγήτρα νάχω,
όλα εναρμόνια κάνε με ν’ ακούω, να βλέπω πάντα,
Χερουβική Μιράντα!​
Καρδιά δεν έχω ολόκληρη από καθάριο ασήμι,
και κάτι μένει μέσα μου και σκούζει σαν αγρίμι,
διώξε τον από μέσα μου τον Κάλιμπαν για πάντα,
Χερουβική Μιράντα!​
Στο νου μου σα ροδόσταμο στάξε μια στάλα θεία
απ’ του καλού πατέρα σου τη μαγική σοφία,
φως νοερό αβασίλευτο φέγγε μου πάντα πάντα,
Χερουβική Μιράντα!​
Κ. Παλαμάς (https://goo.gl/tcLH8d)

Με την ευκαιρία: Η τιράντα της Μιράντας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2017)

Ας βάλουμε τότε και το σχετικό από το μοιρολόι

Ξύπνα διαμάντι και ρουμπί
κι ανθέ του μαλαμάτου
πού ‘χω δυο λόγια να σου πω
του παραπονεμάτου

Τα χείλη μου εδίκασα
για σένα και δε λένε
τα μάτια δεν εμπόρεσα
να στέσω να μην κλαίνε Πηγή

ρουμπί = ρουμπίνι (στο τραγούδι ακούγεται «ρουβί»)
μάλαμα = χρυσός, η γενική _μαλαμάτου_ είναι κτγμ πολύ εύλογα σχηματισμένη. Για το «παραπονεμάτου», χμ...

Εδώ σε κρητική εκδοχή:


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας βάλουμε τότε και το σχετικό από το μοιρολόι
> 
> Ξύπνα διαμάντι και ρουμπί ...





daeman said:


> ...
> Του παραπονεμάτου (Ξύπνα, διαμάντι και ρουμπί) - Χαΐνηδες
> 
> 
> ...



Πηγή: τα εμά και εσά.  
Και βέβαια ο Ξυπόλυτος Πρίγκιπας (http://www.hainides.gr/discography/cd2-ksipolitos-prigipas/tou-paraponematou.html)




drsiebenmal said:


> Για το «παραπονεμάτου», χμ...



Ασφαλώς «του παραπονεμάτου» στην κρητική, από το _*παραπόνεμα*_, όπως «του πνεμάτου», «του μνημάτου», «του κυμάτου», «του πεταμάτου» κ.ά.:



daeman said:


> Δαιμονισμένος - Βασίλης & Μήτσος Σταυρακάκης
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2017)

:) :) 

Είναι η νέα μορφή του «υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία», αλλά με τη μουσική επένδυση δεν έχω καμία ελπίδα να βγάλω άκρη, ο άμουσος.

Για το παραπόνεμαα > παραπονεμάτου έχεις φυσικά δίκιο, αλλά είχα γράψει το σχόλιο πριν βρω (ή θυμηθώ...) την κρητική βερσιόν, με βάση τη βαρνάλεια αναφορά σε «μανιάτικο μοιρολόι». 

Οπότε, τα νέα ερωτήματα είναι: Ήταν μανιάτικο ή ήταν εξαρχής κρητικό το μοιρολόι και αν ναι, μήπως υπάρχουν διαφορετικές εκδοχές; (Το πιθανότερο είναι κτγμ, βέβαια, ο Βάρναλης να χρησιμοποίησε απλώς το κλισέ «μανιάτικο (=βαρύ) μοιρολόι» χωρίς να το πολυπαιδέψει όπως κάνουμε εμείς οι λεξισχίστες...).


----------



## sarant (Oct 18, 2017)

Πρέπει να είναι πανελλήνιο μοτίβο.

Το ίδιο ακριβώς των Χαϊνηδων, αλλά με "αφρό" αντί για "ανθό" υπάρχει σε συλλογή με Λακωνικά μυρολόγια (σικ)


----------

